# Advice on purchase of 16' Lund or Crestliner



## WRM (Jan 24, 2011)

I'm interested in purchasing either a Lund or Crestliner in the 16 FT + class. Side console with 50 or 60 HP/ 4-Stroke. Any experience or advice on what you'd recommend would be greatly appreciated. Thanks, WRM


----------



## yellowbelly80 (Aug 27, 2004)

crestliner fishhawk..most guys with lunds that i know dont like them cause they leak


----------



## Still Wait'n (Nov 25, 2005)

yellowbelly80 said:


> crestliner fishhawk..most guys with lunds that i know dont like them cause they leak


I must be the lucky one. I've owned two Lunds and they never leaked.


----------



## ramlund man (Dec 13, 2002)

Neither of the Lunds that I've owned ever leaked


----------



## Overdew (Sep 7, 2004)

I have 16' crestliner fishhawk have had it for at least 15 years.
It is a "91" kept in a pole barn

It has a 40HP Johson 2 stoke oil ingected.

I have it rigged for walleye and salmon with radio, riggers, gps ect, been out as far as 11 miles from port with good weather. It has a deep V welded hull as opposed to rivits.

I have had it in waves in 6 feet but that was a little to much.
3 footers are fishable but a pain in the ****.

The Crestliner is cheaper than a Lund and has a welded hull.

Good luck


----------



## sslopok (Aug 24, 2009)

I have a 99 16.5 Lund that has been used a lot of places and does not leak a drop.


----------



## det07 (Mar 26, 2006)

I would get a dual console with a full windshield if you are going to fish the great lakes at all (including Lk St Clair). I hated my alumacraft 165 side console. The slightest wind sends waves crashing into the boat and all over you and your equipment.


----------



## mriversinco (Mar 28, 2010)

wow, a bunch of us must be the "lucky" ones cause my lund has never leaked a drop....

Seriously though, both are fine boats and you'll hear positives and negatives on both. Crestliner is a little cheaper to buy, but the lund will hold its value much better if you ever want to sell it.

I'd look at features of both and see what I truly want, and take into consideration if I'm ever going to sell it.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Burnmtndog (Jan 8, 2008)

Not sure what your looking for exactly, but I've owned this boat for the last 8 years with no leaks. It's solid, well maintained, and set up to fish. It's also for sale....


----------



## marco (Sep 25, 2002)

How much?



Burnmtndog said:


> Not sure what your looking for exactly, but I've owned this boat for the last 8 years with no leaks. It's solid, well maintained, and set up to fish. It's also for sale....


----------



## Quack Wacker (Dec 20, 2006)

Love our Crestliner Fish Hawk. All welded hull versus the rivetted Lund. Both great boats.


----------



## Burnmtndog (Jan 8, 2008)

Here's some more info on the lund....Open to offers..

For sale 1997 Lund Angler SS w/ 1998 Mercury 40 hp 2 stroke. Shorelander bunk trailer with spare. Live well, minn kota bow mount, minn kota Em55, two Optima blue tops, 8 flush ram mounts with 6 ram rod holders, & Cover. Three lund seats, one pedstal. uniden marine radio, sony cd, mp3, radio. Lowrance lcx 15mt with gps. life vests, anchor, dock ropes. Boat has always been stored indoors when not in use, I am the second owner. Some dock rash, and one small dent on the port side, carpet is in good condition. I purchased the boat from a friends father in 2003...


----------



## Sharkey (Oct 29, 2010)

WRM said:


> I'm interested in purchasing either a Lund or Crestliner in the 16 FT + class. Side console with 50 or 60 HP/ 4-Stroke. Any experience or advice on what you'd recommend would be greatly appreciated. Thanks, WRM


Can't go wrong with either brand in that class. Both have different trim levels/series if you will in that size that can change the pricing by a lot. My advice is to go look at several at different dealers and boat shows. Sit in them, talk about them, and by all means don't be in a hurry to buy. When you decide I have found that getting extras like rigging done and throwing in accessories (rod holders, batteries, life jackets, anchors) that you need is a very effective bargaining tool versus just hammering out the lowest OTD price. 

Again, you can't go wrong with either brand. Alumacraft and Lowe are others that I would consider.


----------



## Getaway (Jan 17, 2001)

We fish the 16 ft Crestliners in Canada every year and they are equipped with 40 and 50 hp Mercs. They are great boats and they sure take a pounding from the guides. I prefer the 50hp for the extra power and speed, but my advice is to always get the biggest motor available.

Both are good boats, but Lunds are usually a little more $$.


----------



## sslopok (Aug 24, 2009)

I have been kicking around of sellin my 1999 lund 16.5 angler ss. It has a 90 horse 2 stroke mercury with a 2007 4 stroke 4 horse kicker. 3 seats side console. Also has a bow mount motor guide. It also has a flyin eagle trailer which are top of the line trailers. Trailer has brand new tires. humminbird 757 color gps/sonar that is 1 year old. Boat also has brand new ship to shore radio. Boat is in great shape and always stored indoors. Never stays in the water for more than a day. New trailering cover. Has 6 removeable rod holders. Looking to get $8000. Boat does fine in all types of water including the saginaw bay.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

